# In Sonoma and Napa counties ALL the time- any ride ideas?



## alisacherie (Aug 1, 2006)

I live in SF but go to Sonoma and Napa counties practically every other weekend to get a change of scenery and get out of the city- does anyone have any good ride ideas? I'm still a rookie so go easy on me...


----------



## Bacco (Feb 19, 2002)

*Need recommendations also!*

I'll be vacationing in Napa soon. Any know some 20 to 30 mile loops that avoid the heavy tourist traffic?


----------



## singlespeed.org (Feb 14, 2006)

There are lots of rides out near Healdsburg in Sonoma. I found a shop on the web that has some maps that sound like some of the rides I did when I was there - http://www.spokefolk.com/rides/.

In Napa, Silverado Trail is much nicer to ride than 29 in most areas. There are roads that climb up out of the valley, but I am not that familiar with them, so not sure which are good.


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

The Knoxville Double Century, put on by the Quackcyclists, goes up above Silverado Trail in Napa County. There are some awesome roads up there between Napa and Lake Berryessa. If you can somehow find a route map of Knoxville Double, you would find some super riding above Napa.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Drop by St. Helena Cyclery. Jake or Jason will set you up with a map and a great, hilly 20 - 30 mile loop.
or you can just stay on the valley floor and ride as long as you want.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Pick up the Sonoma Bike Map at a shop next time you're up. Really well researched and descriptive. The county website has some suggestions:

http://www.sctainfo.org/Bike_Main_files/county.htm

This site has some great rides, with descriptions up in the hills east of Napa Valley:

http://home.att.net/~rfzipf/BikeRides.htm

Mt. Veeder is a great climb, Pope Valley is really nice and lightly travelled, and I frequently ride from Winters on 128 and 121 (but look out for boat traffic on the weekends going to Berryessa). Silverado Trail is a nice, mostly flat route. 128 north from Calistoga to Alexander Valley is a great ride, too.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Many, many rides you can do. Agree with singlespeed that Silverado Trail is good because of large bike lanes, and you can turn off Toward lake Hennessey for more scenery and away from the winery traffic. Lots of roads going across the valley as well. In Sonoma County everyone should ride Westside and West Dry Creek, then maybe take Canyon over to Geyserville and 128 back down to Healdsburg. Really, there are so many possibilities. Suggest you hook up with either the Santa Rosa Cycling Club, or the Eagle Cycling Club so you have some company, a ride leader and a map. 

http://www.srcc.com/

http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/index.shtml


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

RedRex said:


> The Knoxville Double Century, put on by the Quackcyclists, goes up above Silverado Trail in Napa County. There are some awesome roads up there between Napa and Lake Berryessa. If you can somehow find a route map of Knoxville Double, you would find some super riding above Napa.


Hey RedRex, are you doing Knoxville? I'll be there....


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

"Hey RedRex, are you doing Knoxville?"


yes indeed. I need that yellow jersey! :smile5: :smile5: ut: :aureola:


----------



## laxman (Oct 18, 2005)

I did the Tour de Organics last month. They had 35, 65 and 100 mile routes. Check their website, just Google it and type in "tour de organics"> I think it's a ".org" . Their maps should still be online.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

bc165 said:


> Many, many rides you can do. Agree with singlespeed that Silverado Trail is good because of large bike lanes, and you can turn off Toward lake Hennessey for more scenery and away from the winery traffic.
> 
> http://www.srcc.com/
> 
> http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/index.shtml


Yeah, then you just have to deal with not having a shoulder and the crazy ******** and monster SUV's towing boats... but at least you're away from winery traffic!


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

laxman said:


> I did the Tour de Organics last month. They had 35, 65 and 100 mile routes. Check their website, just Google it and type in "tour de organics"> I think it's a ".org" . Their maps should still be online.


How was the food? I heard from a friend that it was horrible last year...


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

RedRex said:


> "Hey RedRex, are you doing Knoxville?"
> 
> 
> yes indeed. I need that yellow jersey! :smile5: :smile5: ut: :aureola:


me too... which others did you do?


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

also check out http://go.northbay.pressdemocrat.com/clip/outdoors.cfm?activity=Cycling
40 wine country cycling maps are there


----------



## SadieKate (Feb 22, 2006)

Here is a 35 mile route I mapped out (which means get the Krebs map to verify my directions). It keeps you off of the Silverado Trail which does have wide shoulders but the traffic has really increased. I love the Pope and Chiles Valleys for riding.
http://www.routeslip.com/map.php?map=3251

There is a longer version starting in Moskowite Corner.

If you go to www.routeslip.com and search for routes going through any of the cities up there you'll find lots of options (including the Moskowite version). I personally would not ride on 29 and like to stay north of the town of Napa. It's just prettier. Cindy's Backstreet Kitchen in St. Helena has great food.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

here are a few from the santa rosa cycling club website
http://www.srcc.com/10_rides.html

there are also a nice ride along the joe rodota trail and connecting to the west county trail(they are both paved bike paths) that will take you from santa rosa to forestville.

also pick up a santa rosa cycling club newsletter from almost any shop and they have a listing of rides. they also have route directions that you can follow on your own if their pace or schedule doesn't work.


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

What are some of the more difficult climbs on the west and east sides of Napa Valley?


----------



## stinkfoot (Jul 30, 2005)

If you want an out & back on the west side, go up Oakville Grade Road, then on Dry Creek, then down Trinity Road to Glen Ellen on the Sonoma side. There's water & food in Glen Ellen...then go back up Trinity and down Oakville Grade. I like those climbs although it is a bit redundant (out & back). On the east side you can do a big loop from Silverado on Sage Canyon, Pope Valley and then up Ink Grade road (nice climb), down Howell Mtn (I think) and back to Silverado. That's a really nice loop.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*From the Eagle Cycling Club....*

http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/hills.htm


----------



## tmanley (Jul 31, 2005)

Nice site...I like the detail and the ranking of the climbs. I'm thinking of doing a nice loop starting in Oakville, up Hwy 29 to St. Helena, up and over Spring Mtn, down Hwy 12 to Trinity, and back to Oakville.

I traced it out on http://www.gmap-pedometer.com and it looks like it will be about 40 miles. Perfect distance for what I'm looking to do.


----------

